# Mare inseminated Saturday 16th



## sanchob (26 June 2018)

I have a mare who was Inseminated on the 16th with frozen she will be scanned this Saturday and they want to scan on Monday as well as she had a double ovulation. This is my first time breeding so I'm new to everything! She seems to be showing signs that her season is coming, she has started calling a bit which she only normally does a few days before and she is starting to get a bit clingy to a few of the horses on the yard. Although she has been clingy with a few of them from the first day of her last season, which isn't like her. Is it likely she isn't going to be in foal if she is showing signs of coming in to season this early? I know it's a waiting game just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced this and their mares be in foal. 
Thank you


----------



## crabbymare (27 June 2018)

sanchob said:



			I have a mare who was Inseminated on the 16th with frozen she will be scanned this Saturday and they want to scan on Monday as well as she had a double ovulation. This is my first time breeding so I'm new to everything! She seems to be showing signs that her season is coming, she has started calling a bit which she only normally does a few days before and she is starting to get a bit clingy to a few of the horses on the yard. Although she has been clingy with a few of them from the first day of her last season, which isn't like her. Is it likely she isn't going to be in foal if she is showing signs of coming in to season this early? I know it's a waiting game just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced this and their mares be in foal. 
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

My first question would be when did she ovulate? some mares ovulate and still show for a few days, others will stop showing before they ovulate. Yes sme mares can appear to be showing when in foal, best though is to wait for the scan and see what the vet finds as they are all different


----------

